# How I can force my laptop to use only Intel VGA ?

## saeb

hi there 

I have a Fujitsu LH532 Laptop

Details is here :

http://www.fujitsu.com/hk/products/computing/pc/ap/notebooks/lseries/lh532ap/#a02

I switched from arch to gentoo today.

I think my laptop using NVIDIA vga card 

its always hot and its fan working crazy

my vga details :

```
 ✘ saeb@Fujitsu  ~/Downloads/git/papirus-icon-theme   master  sudo lspci|grep -i VGA

Password: 

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 620M] (rev a1)

```

how I can make my laptop use only intel vga?

----------

## snkmoorthy

please post 

```
lspci -k
```

 for the VGA cards. It will list which modules are in use. If the Nvidia card is using a driver you can add them to the modules blacklist.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

saeb,

That looks like an Optimus graphics system.

Examine the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to see which driver is in use.

Use wgetpaste to share the file with us if you want a second opinion.

Its not always a case of which graphics is in use, you also need to power down the nVidia chip when its not used.

Your fan may be running all the time because you don't have kernel support to be able to control. it, not because your system is actually hot.

----------

## saeb

 *snkmoorthy wrote:*   

> please post 
> 
> ```
> lspci -k
> ```
> ...

 

it seems I use intel VGA tnx. 

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Limited. 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

```

but if it used NVIDIA how I must let that to blacklist?

----------

## saeb

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> saeb,
> 
> That looks like an Optimus graphics system.
> 
> Examine the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to see which driver is in use.
> ...

 

the  /var/log/Xorg.0.log is :

https://beepaste.io/view/m4BF8d

Is there any way i can make kernel control it?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

saeb,

Your system has loaded the open source drivers for both graphics chip sets.

```
[    34.614] (II) intel(0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20160919

[    34.634] (--) NOUVEAU(G0): Chipset: "NVIDIA NVC1"
```

Its not possible to say if the nVidia card is actually being used from the log, just that the driver is loaded.

Do you have a BIOS option to disable the nVidia card?

----------

## tberger2

IMHO your system uses intel as the default card. So does mine and there is no need to blacklist the nouveau driver.

If unsure:

#/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

blacklist nouveau

blacklist nvidia

```
xrandr --listproviders
```

will show the cards you can use.

```
glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
```

will probably show your intel device.

If you'd like to use PRIME (i. e. using your NVIDIA device on demand)

```
xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink nouveau Intel
```

```
DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
```

which will show your NVIDIA device.

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME

----------

